# What comic is this from? (Possible Adult Comic)



## forgotful (Dec 15, 2013)

I have no idea what this is from, but it's the signature of some guy i know on a different forum.

Do any of you know what it's from, I assume it's porn, but I may be wrong.

http://img541.imageshack.us/img541/3136/77328806.gif


----------



## Ainoko (Dec 15, 2013)

Style looks familiar, just can't place it


----------



## dukeydk (Dec 15, 2013)

I think the comic is called: Masodonia 
and the creator is: Powfooo (I recognized the style)


----------

